# 2003 745i self leveling susp?



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey guys and gals,

I just got a 745i and had it into the shop today for some new springs (H&R) to drop it a bit.

I had ordered the spring kit for a car WITHOUT the self leveling susp because when I access the menu I don't have the EDC comfort and sport slections available. Plus when I look at the rear susp there are coil springs there and I assumed that if it were self leveling there would be air springs only.

But the shop called and said I had airsprings... So they need to order a different kit (front springs only).

My question is: Is there an easy way to tell if I have self leveling or not? 

I looked again when I got home, but the coils back there are throwing me off. PLus the fact I have no "comfort" and "sport" settings in iDrive.

Help!


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that if you see coils in the rear, then your car doesn't have self-leveling.


----------



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

SevenMan said:


> I'm pretty sure that if you see coils in the rear, then your car doesn't have self-leveling.


Thats what I thought. But the shop (Les Schwab, I live in WA) said it had air... Not sure what made them think that. Like I said, when I got home I looked again and even checked the manual for some clues. The only thing I could find that referenced "self-leveling" was EDC (Electronic Dampening Control) which I do not have.

I think they were mistaken and had the correct spring kit. Which bums me out because I could have had it lowered already...


----------



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

I found a graphic for the 750 (2006) on the BMW wesite that shows the drivetrain and suspension with the self leveling airsprings in the back. Those airsprings look VERY different from what I have. Like I said, I have coils on the back of mine. Do you think it is safe to assume that I was correct the first time and DO NOT have slef-leveling susp? I am wondering why the shop thought it had it. One would think thry would know self leveling from normal when they see it...


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

If they dont know the difference between self-leveling and non self-leveling then I would take it to another shop just to be on the safe side. Sounds like they're not too experienced.


----------



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

.


----------



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

SevenMan said:


> If they dont know the difference between self-leveling and non self-leveling then I would take it to another shop just to be on the safe side. Sounds like they're not too experienced.


I hear ya... But they are a big chain of tire/wheel/allignment shops here (over 100 stores I think) and they have a great service warranty.

Anyway, I called the local BMW dealer and had service look up my VIN. According to their records my car DOES NOT have EDC which means it couldn't have the self leveling airsprings. So we had the correct parts in the first place. The car would have been done last Sat. but now I have to take it bake tomorrow.

Oh well. Can't wait to see it without the HUGE gap between those 255/40/19 & 285/35/19 steamrollers and the fender! Should look pretty good.

One last note: I am truely amazed at how well this car corners. Especially now that I know it isn't "augmented" with EDC.


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah, my fender gap is killing me right now. I'm also having my car dropped this coming up weekend. I'll be using intrax springs which will drop it 1.4" F/R.


----------

